# paphiopedilum anti-wrinkle cream...



## Sangii (Dec 12, 2006)

your concolor won't bloom ? I have a solution for you ...why not use it to make a antioxidant cream...

this is not a joke...when I visited the Ratchapuk floral exhibition in Thailand last October, I was given a sample of this new cream, that contains paph concolor extract !!!












this is not up for sale yet but I'll show this to my concolor which refuses to bloom this year...hopefully he'll get the message oke:


----------



## Bolero (Dec 12, 2006)

That's amazing........if it's going to work then I might get me some!!!


----------



## Heather (Dec 12, 2006)

This is interesting. 
In researching my Phrag. allergy, I came across some interesting information about Cypripidium allergies. People can be allergic to acaule, reginae, etc., and the substance they are allergic to is called quinone. Quinone is also known as ubiquinone, which is a component in CO Q10, which is used here in many anti-aging creams. One of which I use, but I tested it and am not allergic to that.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 12, 2006)

Interesting


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2006)

If this was real do you think there would be any left not being grown for this cream? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2006)

It will be interesting to see where this goes...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 12, 2006)

This is already starting to sound like an episode of House....

Jon


----------



## Sangii (Dec 13, 2006)

to be honest I have not tried this yet and do not really plan on trying it !!! the funny thing is that the people who were giving away the samples did not know wich type of orchid paph concolor is !


----------



## ScottMcC (Dec 13, 2006)

I would be very inclined to think that an allergy to ubiquinone is quite rare, if not unheard of. Ubiquinone got its name because it's ubiquitous, as in, found in every living cell. If you were to be allergic to that, I would think the consequences would be deadly.

now, minor skin irritation as a result of topical application, fine. but that's a different story than a true allergy.


----------

